# New Ghost Shrimp, two carrying eggs.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I purchased a few things at the pet store today.

The first being a 2g eclipse style tank that was on sale for $8 (regular $36), pretty good deal I think (the light is complete trash though). The second being, I told the guy twelve, 18 Ghost Shrimp. At 25 cents each, I'll take the extra six any day!

Got them home and in their new tanks. While observing them I noticed not one but two females carrying bright green eggs! I can't see any eyes but I'm also not sure how long she's had them.

Any tips on raising the young? I've already placed the two females into a 1g tank to keep the others away from the young. What should I feed the young ones if they hatch? Live food isn't available in my area. I heard a product called "first bites" could be used. Also I've read conflicting information on whether or not the young need brackish water. Some say yes, others say no.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ghost shrimp are well known for being cannibals so be careful how many you stock in one tank.....


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

The problem is that it depends on what species you were sold as Ghost Shrimp. There are so many different varieties being sold under that common name that it creates quite a bit of confusion. Some can be raised in fresh water while others can't. I would recommend giving it a go with fresh water if you can't get a positive ID and seeing how it goes. If you have some Moss that you can add to the tank, there will be lots of things growing on it that the shrimplets can eat as a first food.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I never intentionally bred my ghosts, but i ended up with babies, and in a tank with about 5 adult ghosts, each clutch would result in maybe 3-5 shrimp that would make it to the adult stage. It was a 10g tank with very thick java moss and a hob filter. I didn't do anything to try to save them, that's just what naturally happened. so unless you want to breed massive amounts, leaving them be should allow your population to gradually increase over time


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

Most glass shrimp have a semi-evolved life cycle. This means they have a larval stage but it does not require salt in the water. You best bet is the longest running tank you have. Lots of detritus and snails would be ideal. Java moss will give them a place to escape from the fastest growing cannibalistic babies. They are more opportunistic than cannibalistic. If they can snatch it and eat it, they will!

Mike


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

One batch of eggs just "disappeared". Probably not a good one.

The second female is still carrying her eggs. I just added a lot more Java Moss to the tank just in case the eggs do hatch. There should be lots of food and junk in there. The moss is rather thick and came from an intentionally overfed tank (for snails).


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Ran into a problem.

I did a 50% PWC yesterday afternoon, dechlorinated the tap water. I left for class and come home about 2 hours later to find 4 dead Ghost shrimp. All four were lying on their sides. No apparent cause of death. 

Any ideas what happened? Bad luck? They were fine right before I left. Haven't changed a darn thing! I have a shipment of RCS coming next week and don't want to kill them as well.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

my first inclination would be that it's related to the water change. Was the temp the same? Are peramaters in the tank the same now as before? I know shrimp are sensitive to heavy metals, does your dechlorinator take care of those as well?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm using Wardley's dechlorinator and it does say it removes heavy metals. 

The temp of the new water was pretty darn close to the tank. Tank hovers around 70 or so and the water I put in may have been a hair over 72 (my thermometer isn't super accurate). Maybe the water was contaminated somehow from the lines? 

All the ones I've saved and switched to my other tanks are doing just fine. Did lose one but he wasn't looking so hot when I moved him.


----------

